# BMW warning lights?



## guy incognit (2 Jul 2009)

Hi - have a 318i. 

There are two warning lights on - both yellow. One is a yellow version of the handbrake light and one is a triangle with a sort of circle with arrow around it. I think it relates to steering?

problem is that this combination of two lights is not one of the examples in the manual! It's always those two and something else that has an explanation.

aarrhh - help!


----------



## mathepac (2 Jul 2009)

guy incognit said:


> ... one is a triangle with a sort of circle with arrow around it...


 If this light is on permanent yellow (warning), it usually means the TCS / ESP (traction control system / electronic stability programme) is switched off, IIRC. 


guy incognit said:


> ... problem is that this combination of two lights is not one of the examples in the manual! It's always those two and something else that has an explanation...


Maybe they are two discrete problems, one relating to the brake and the other the TCS / ESP?


----------



## jhegarty (2 Jul 2009)

Try turning your traction control back on. The button should be below the radio , infront of the hand break.

While that light is on be careful driving in bad conditions like heavy rain ....


----------



## clonboy (2 Jul 2009)

other may be low fluid levels,, can you give more deatil on the brake one?


----------



## Sconhome (2 Jul 2009)

jhegarty said:


> Try turning your traction control back on. The button should be below the radio , infront of the hand break.
> 
> While that light is on be careful driving in bad conditions like heavy rain ....



+1

What is the second warning light? The oil level sensors go in these cars and need to be replaced if you are not a regular checker of the oil level. 

The other sensor can be the radiator coolant level. There are a number of spots where leaks occur and the housing at the top of radiator (thermostat) will corrode and leak, design flaw which wont be admitted to.

Get the leaks fixed or someday you will find youself sitting in a puddle of water, cloud of steam waiting in a junction box for the AA to tow you . .


----------



## kieran160 (3 Jul 2009)

i agree with earlier poster, that is your traction control light, that light means traction control is switched off. switch it back on or you will see the wrong side of a hedge


----------



## guy incognit (5 Jul 2009)

thanks all, Ill invstigate further


----------



## lightswitch (5 Jul 2009)

I can pm you the details of a really good BMW overflow garage in Dublin if you need it.  Just let me know. LS.


----------



## Moyalez (22 Oct 2009)

guy incognit said:


> thanks all, Ill invstigate further



Hey - just got this problem myself this morning in an 06 318i

Did you get this resolved by going to the garage, did they say what it was?


----------



## Pique318 (22 Oct 2009)

More than likely it's an ABS sensor that's gone. That wold explain both the brake and ASC as the traction control need the ABS sensors to function.
Obviously a rear ABS sensor. 
Bring it to some place with a diagnostic machine. BMW charge a fortune for this privilege so try to find an independent place.


----------



## Moyalez (22 Oct 2009)

Pique318 said:


> More than likely it's an ABS sensor that's gone. That wold explain both the brake and ASC as the traction control need the ABS sensors to function.
> Obviously a rear ABS sensor.
> Bring it to some place with a diagnostic machine. BMW charge a fortune for this privilege so try to find an independent place.



Cheers will do


----------



## Yachtie (27 Oct 2009)

Those two warnings together mean that your brake pads need replacing. It's in the BMW owner's manual.


----------



## carmelomh (11 Dec 2009)

hi, im interested to hear how you got on with those warning lights......, i too have the exact same lights showing since yesterday, 
I ve consulted the manual but the info they give is quiet technical and seems to relate to DTC, ive depressed the DTC button as suggested through other posts and it makes no diffference, lights remain on , brake fluid is fine too.
Hopefully this isnt a major problem and /or that would be costly, I hope it is safe to drive... I need to get to work until i get a free day to take the car for a check...


----------



## onq (11 Dec 2009)

When a performance car starts flashing warning lights its best to take it to an approved dealer to check it out - especially if its a BMW.

ONQ.


----------



## Yachtie (13 Dec 2009)

I have to correct my first post on this issue - I got the first answer over the phone. However, I brought my 07 car to BMW since, they had a good look at it and established that ABS/DTC controller was faulty and needed replacing. I had it done the other day. Even though the part alone costs about €2,000 the job was done under warranty and in a day. You can avail of a free courtesy car for the day.

It is important that you get this reported and done not only for your own safety but also in case that BMW should issue a recall of a problematic  part associated with certain age / model of the car.


----------



## Armada (13 Dec 2009)

I know of a similiar case where a 116 had the same problem. It was also an 07 model with just 3200 km on it. The car was actually out of warranty by a few months but a goodwill gesture was given and the part replaced. The car was in for a diagnostic check initially which took about 2 hours.

The BMW dealer charged the owner €120. No courtesy car was offered and the part had to be ordered so it took about a month to sort the problem out.

This seems to be a very common BMW fault as the dealer had quite a few cars in at the same time with the same problem.


----------



## Yachtie (15 Dec 2009)

Armada said:


> I know of a similiar case where a 116 had the same problem. It was also an 07 model with just 3200 km on it. The car was actually out of warranty by a few months but a goodwill gesture was given and the part replaced. The car was in for a diagnostic check initially which took about 2 hours.
> 
> The BMW dealer charged the owner €120. No courtesy car was offered and the part had to be ordered so it took about a month to sort the problem out.
> 
> This seems to be a very common BMW fault as the dealer had quite a few cars in at the same time with the same problem.


 
Mine is an 07 116 with 55,000km on the clock and the dealer is Murphy & Gunn. The problem was diagnosed when I went in to have my timing belt tensioner replaced as part of a BMW product recall (received a letter about this), I was offered to bring the car back the following day for ABS/DTC replacement. However, that wasn't suitable for me and we agreed that I'd come back the following week. Warranty which expired in February wasn't even mentioned (other than that the part will be replaced at expense of BMW) and a replacement car was offered at no cost to me. When I went back to collect the car after a part was replaced, I was rather impressed to find the car cleaned inside and out (it was embarassingly filthy when I dropped it off) and the only 'out of the ordinary' thing I had to do was to adjust my i-drive settings as they have been re-set to factory defaults. 

Judging by above post, €120 charge, a month's wait and no replacement car appears to be a dealer issue rather than a BMW Ireland directive. I have no affiliation with either BMW or Murphy & Gunn other then being repeatedly extremely happy with their service.


----------



## carmelomh (16 Dec 2009)

Anyway headed off to garage today with my sick BMW and just as I feared the problem is significant, the hydro unit has failed which has something to do with ABS. The part alone costs 1,700 euro and thats not including labour or anything......
I am presently negotiating with service manager in BMW dealers, to see if we can compromise on something, as the car is no longer under warranty.
I have heard elsewhere that when the new model was launched, the 06 and early 07 models may have had a manufacturing fault with the whole ABS thing. 
It is on these grounds and also the low milage of the car and the relative newness of it (06) that Im putting forward my argument. Im not sure how Ill get on or if any goodwill gesture will be shown....
I have been reassured that the car is safe to drive and that the breaking and stopping mechanism of the car has not been affected. However I would still like to get it sorted


----------



## marksa (16 Dec 2009)

I had similar problem on a '06 318 traction control unit, just out of warranty and a goodwill free part worth 2 grand, but had to pay 600something in labour. Enough to put me off these "performance" cars. they are only really suited to the autobahns of Germany, not our bumpy tracks. I sold the car a week later as I'd had enough of problems, most of which were covered under warranty, but once the warranty expired I could not afford all these issues.


----------



## dmb (5 Jan 2010)

Hey, 
  Im sure you have the problem sorted by now but the yellow light which looks like the hand brake warning light only yellow is telling you your brake pads have approx 3000 mile left on them. the other light, the triangle with the circle with the arrow is the DSC indicator, it is telling you your DSC is active. try switching the DSC on and if the light does not go off it is your Steering Angle Sensor that is faulty, ( Gives trouble in alot of BMW's especially the E60 5 series where they were recalled ) the part is not expencive, around £100stg. takes about 3 hrs to fit as the steering wheel ect has to be removed because the sensor sits on the steering colum behind the steering wheel. A good BMW dealer could have told you this easily as it would show up on the diagnosis computer as a fault code. Let me know if you need anymore advice or help, let me know..
Thanks
Shaun


----------



## Frank (5 Jan 2010)

Make sure you go to a good diagnostic guy with theses cars.

A mate with an X3 diesel was told by bmw that his turbo was gone. 
Keith in MKW diagnosed a sticking valve and no problem with the turbo.
Saved him 1000 euro.

Main dealer and good diagnostic mechanic not always the same thing.

Check out the lads in MKW motors local bosch ageents.

*MKW Motors*

Unit A6 & A7 Kingswood Bus pk Baldonnel rd Baldonnel 22 Co. Dublin

*Tel: *(01)4595266
*Mob: *(087)6681248


----------

